# Need nice spot in eastern US to ride.



## tyrex (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi I live in Montreal, Canada and I just can't wait until all the snow melts. I bought me a new bike and I want to try it out on dry roads in the US during Easter(weekend of march 25th). 

Can anyone recommend a DRY place, not too cold, in the eastern US. I was thinking driving to Virginia or around that area to a nice safe paved bike road, not to many hills since I mostly wanted to go as fast as I can for as long as I can. I figured driving a day to get there, riding the day after and the following day to get back to Montreal(3 to 4days roundtrip).

Thank's in advance for your help!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

tyrex said:


> Can anyone recommend a DRY place, not too cold, in the eastern US. I was thinking driving to Virginia or around that area to a nice safe paved bike road, not to many hills since I mostly wanted to go as fast as I can for as long as I can. I figured driving a day to get there, riding the day after and the following day to get back to Montreal(3 to 4days roundtrip).


I wouldn't recommend anywhere in the mid-atlantic during March for "dry". It's one of our rainiest months. "Not too cold" is also up in the air, seeing as we were at 75* two days ago and now it's a blustery 28*.  

I hear Florida has great weather this time of year, though!  No hills, either.


----------



## technocycle (Oct 29, 2004)

tyrex said:


> Hi I live in Montreal, Canada and I just can't wait until all the snow melts. I bought me a new bike and I want to try it out on dry roads in the US during Easter(weekend of march 25th).
> 
> Can anyone recommend a DRY place, not too cold, in the eastern US. I was thinking driving to Virginia or around that area to a nice safe paved bike road, not to many hills since I mostly wanted to go as fast as I can for as long as I can. I figured driving a day to get there, riding the day after and the following day to get back to Montreal(3 to 4days roundtrip).
> 
> Thank's in advance for your help!


http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/

I would recommend waiting until mid-april, thats when all the rest stops are usually open. get at least a 12-25. I have been down there twice and am going down again in a few weeks. It is amazing riding and the views are georgous.


----------

